# St. Maarten--Simpson, Oyster (Bay) or Dawn?



## marileehaire (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm trying to arrange a trip to St. Maarten for next fall and am perplexed 
about which of the 3 resorts we might like the best. Are there any obvious reasons to prefer one over another--location, beach, villa quality, etc.? All opinions are welcome!!


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 11, 2015)

We were at Simpson Bay last summer. The entire resort is in the midst of a refurbishment, but should be complete by the time of your trip. We were in the F building in an unit that hadn't been updated, and still had a great time. The location is excellent. There is a calm beach, with beautiful sunset views. Our friends were up the hill in the B building in a renovated room, and it looked terrific.

Dawn Beach is on the east side, and gets larger waves.


----------



## JoelandKim (Feb 13, 2015)

*Oyster Bay*

Oyster Bay Beach Resort is actually pretty remote.  We own there and are actually at the resort right now.  The resort is located right on the French/Dutch line.  If you do decide to come here I strongly suggest that you rent a car as taxi's can become expensive and time consuming.  It was a 40 minute taxi ride from the airport last Saturday because of all the traffic and it was $30.  There are about 14 different restaurants near here and some you will need a car to get to but most you can walk to.  There is a convenience store on site and another at the end of the road which is a very quick walk.  Grand Case has amazing restaurants and on Tuesday night the town shuts the roads down so there is more room for tables and chairs on the "food" strip.  The resort offers a hop on - hop off bus that evening for $15 which is a really good deal.  If you are looking for peace and quiet or want to spend more time toward the French side, this is a great place, but if you want to be in the middle of the action I would go for Simpson Bay.  The clientele is older here as well and if you are traveling with teems or small children there are no activities geared toward them specifically but I think they would still enjoy the pool and beach.  There has been a seaweed problem on Dawn Beach this year but the hotel cleans it every morning.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 15, 2015)

Dawn Beach is beautiful but it's on the rougher side of the island, so you may not be able to swim.  The area has a few restaurants nearby in Oyster Bay.  Both are conveniently located if you want to venture to the French side.  

That area has had its fair share of petty crimes, including a fatal robbery the week we were there in 2014 (fatal meaning the thief was killed - the victim/tourist put him in a headlock and ended up suffocating him), so be careful venturing out at night.  

Simpson is much more populated, crowded, and homogenized.  It seems like any beach town you'd find in the States.  Lots more restaurants and shops, but a lot more traffic, too.  

The island is small enough that you can get to most places in 20-30 minutes.


----------



## Rhys (Mar 16, 2015)

Just saw this today in the NJ paper about Simpson.

Fed-up Family Demands Action After Vacation Rat Trap

Rhys


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 16, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Just saw this today in the NJ paper about Simpson.
> 
> Fed-up Family Demands Action After Vacation Rat Trap
> 
> Rhys



That link just leads to a Maplewood NJ home page.


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Mar 31, 2015)

*St. Maarten*

I would suggest the Dutch side. There are many great resorts , restaurants and beaches. It is much safer than the French side. Visit the French side during the day . Many time share owners rent out their unit at Maintenence fee cost, look at the market place on tug. I own at flamingo beach and it's great, centrally located to many great restaurants and has  a casino right at the resort and a piano bar with good music., and of course a beautiful beach lol. If you like all inclusive than  I would suggest sonesta ,but to tell you the truth too many great restaurants to do an all inclusive in st. Maarten. I don't suggest that.


----------



## stmartinfan (Mar 31, 2015)

You didn't mention Divi Little Bay or Belaire as options.  Both have nice beaches and are out of the bustle of the tourist areas but still close to restaurants and shopping.  

On St. Maarten there are so many excellent beaches you'll want to spend several days trying out some of them, rather than spending all the time at your home resort.


----------



## Pat H (Mar 31, 2015)

Royal Islander Club LaPlage was great. Short "bus" ride to Simpson Bay. Units are nice and it's fun watching the planes take off/land. Several restaurants within walking distance and casino is across the street. Beach is not so good but pool is nice.


----------



## classiclincoln (Apr 5, 2015)

Am at Oyster Bay Beach Resort right now and actually did the tour at Dawn Beach today (will post in another thread).  Oyster Bay is a nice, very clean resort.  Beach is swimable but loungers are a premium early in the morning, but we had no problems today around 2:30. 

Dawn Beach is probably the nicest resort we've ever seen.  All three bedroom units with ocean views.  Originally it was built as $2+ Million condos, but since they didn't sell (started constructi0n in 2007) they decided to convert them into timeshares.  Pretty much all sold out, and they said that very few owners trade their weeks, and after seeing the resort, believe it.  Might be hard to get into there.

Stayed at Villas @ Simpson Bay in 2012.  Another nice resort.  You can read the reviews of both resorts in the Marketplace.


----------

